# Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys have anyone use this Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit and does it work good.thanks for your help. Amazon.com: Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I got one like this
Glass Aquarium CO2 Drop Checker Test Optional 4oz 4DKH Liquid US Seller | eBay
Great price and works great.
Just make sure to test the solution (it is supposed to be 4DKH,mine is) and throw whatever reagent (drops) they give you in the garbage and just use your API ph test reagent(3-4 drops,enough to turn solution blue).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks again. i will try one.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

what solution are you using? I got some standard 4 dkh someone told me here I need to use but not sure how to use it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I use the 4 dkh sloution with API pH reagents.3-4 drops; enough to turn it blue.I'm not sure how the fluval works though.It has a wheel that spins with color on it? I would search ebay for a cheap($8 -15) drop checker made of glass and then use the 4dkh with reagent.Mine was like $12 with a large bottle of solution ,but they sell them without fluid for like $8.
Aquatic CO2 Glass Drop Checker Ph Long Term Monitor Fish Tank Test Kit | eBay
It's from china ,but it is only glass so they screw that up too much!!!!?
Like I said before I would check the solution that came with the fluval,but it looks like they barely give you 5 ml to waste!
I tested mine with my API Kh kit,the solution I got was 4 dkh.It is really important with normal drop checkers,but again I am unfamiliar with how the fluval works?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I responded to your other thread.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I bought some api ph up but it was clear.i guess I got the wrong suff


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You don't own an API ph test kit?

Amazon.com: API Freshwater PH Test Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Ya wrong stuff.Not a buffer but what you use to test the pH.It says to add 3 drops to your vial and then tells you your tanks pH.3-4 drops of that stuff.You do have a pH test kit?You just need to make the solution(the 4 dkh) and drops be blue so you can notice when it turns green.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks coralbandit. can I use the drops checker solution that came with my drop checker its blue and add a few drops of 4dkh to it?would that work?i going to try that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtmaston said:


> thanks coralbandit. can I use the drops that came with my drop checker its blue and add a few drops of 4dkh to it?would that work?i going to try that.


That should work, but hard to say. I usually recommend to get rid of it since the standard ph reagent works just fine and is widely used.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I been taking a water sample to my fish store every week and let them check it.i have known the owner for over 20 years and I buy all my stuff from them.thay are a great fish store.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ok. Use the bottle provided. If it is blue when you mix the 4dkh you should be good. Some other color, you may need to get some of the other stuff.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I called my fish store and thay have the ph up that's blue.ill get a bottle next time im there next week.i did the solution that came with the drop checker and added 4 drops of the 4dkh and its good and blue.i hope that works.i will know tomorrow.thanks all for the help.you all are great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't use the ph up. It is not the same product. Just use the bottle provided. I think you should be good.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

how many drops should I use?last night I put 4 drops of the 4 dkh in the checker and filled the rest of the way with the solution that came with the checker.i should know today if it works.thanks all


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I would like to know if I should use a check value on my new set up and where I should place it in the line.thanks for all the help.i learning a lot.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, a check valve is very important to ensure that water does not make it into your regulator and eventually destroy it. You will want one in your CO2 line between your regulator and your tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree with Ben,that you don't need a controller.It does make me injecting my big tank easier/safer,but besides the reactors I got all my equipment with the 120 gallon giveaway from NJ(I didn't buy anything!).


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks guys for the help. I guess anywhere in line would keep it from water backing up and when the timer shuts off the co2 would stay in the line.would it be alright to place it inside the tank just under the water. i thought if the line came lose the hose would be in the tank.thanks guys.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hey guys I was looking at this API ph up and thought is this what I need to use with the 4dkh solution. API pH Test Kit | Green Leaf Aquariums


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, the product in the link is what you use with the 4dkh.

It is NOT "ph up" It is just a ph test kit.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

thanks so if I use this ph up and the 4dkh that's all I need for the drop checker? I see thay give the mix on it on the website.im learning on the co2.thanks again.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

rtmaston said:


> thanks so if I use this ph up and the 4dkh that's all I need for the drop checker? I see thay give the mix on it on the website.im learning on the co2.thanks again.


No, you do NOT use "ph up" with 4dkh in a drop checker. You DO use ph test solution.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i now.i ordered the bottle in the link and im using it with 4dkh.thanks


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

hello guys.well I got this co2 indicator kit in the mail today.i took it apart and fill half way with the 4dkh and used the solution that came with it.i filled it until I got a dark blue and put it in the tank.i came back in 2 hours and it was green like it should be.its around 4 drops a second.thanks all for the help. http://my.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?MyEbay&gbh=1&CurrentPage=MyeBayWon&ssPageName=STRK:ME:LNLK:MEWNX


----------

